
Explaining My Live Music and Realtime Visuals Rig - michael_forrest
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esL4tjtwaac
======
michael_forrest
Hi, some of you were interested in my mechanical modular last year and this is
a larger scale video that shows it how it fits into everything else I'm trying
to do.

I hope that some people on here will enjoy for the sheer technical complexity
while others will enjoy the monkey to whom I am explaining it...

~~~
tomcooks
Great stuff!

Btw how did you make the diagram?

~~~
michael_forrest
Just threw it up here if you want to poke around
[https://github.com/michaelforrest/live-visuals-
explainer](https://github.com/michaelforrest/live-visuals-explainer)

